# Texel Angeln Im Februar



## STEFF99 (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, bin Ende Februar In Texel ( NL) kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich lohnt die Angelsachen mitzunehmen, bzw. welche Fische gehen.


----------



## carphardy (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Texel Angeln Im Februar*

auf texel gibt es die möglichkeit am ort de cocksdorp o.ä. in süßwasser grachten zu fischen. dort kann man zander brassen, karpfen und aale fangen.
wie es allerdings jetzt zu dieser zeit ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. aber aufpassen die kanäle gehören dem texelschen angelverein die auch in den sommermonaten schöne veranstaltungen auch mit touris machen. habe mehrfach mit meinem vater mitgemacht und wir waren auch sehr erfolgreich. angelschein gibt es in cocksdorp gegenüber der post ist ein souvenier laden die verkauften damals die scheine. 
was im meer geht ist so ne frage.... aber ich würds um diese zeit am alten!!! leuchtturm probieren- wattenmeer seite bei de waal glaube ich...


----------

